# Empty 12ftx16ft pen - Let's put it to good use!



## PaigePuppy (Dec 5, 2011)

So I have an empty 12ft by 16ft pen (4ft high) that has not been used for literally years. It was originally built for the dogs, but then they figured out how to climb out haha. So I want to put this to good use! Its under a tree so there's plenty of shade. The only thing is - I live in a neighborhood (although I don't have an HOA) :/. Is there any quiet farm animals I can house for a short period (until its off to the butcher). I think that all the usual - pigs, goats, etc. - is too loud, am I right? Thats why I was thinking about meat rabbits. I could build a row of cages along the two 16ft sides and have an isle in the middle to walk through. Under the cages I could grow plants and the rabbit droppings could go directly to fertilizing them. Would this work? 

Anyone have any other ideas for this empty pen?


----------



## elevan (Dec 5, 2011)

Well not all pigs, goats or sheep are loud...so I wouldn't rule them out entirely.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

X2. My sheep aren't mouthy at all. The only time I hear my sheep "baa" is when they're talking to their babies or if I bring them to the fair or to my school's biannual petting zoo and they see me walk away from their pen...and then when I come back, they're yelling at me asking me where I went off to  lol. but my sheep are very quiet other than that. I only had one mouthy sheep (Lily), who is in the BYH calendar...but that was about it. Her baa was really obnoxious, too.


----------



## PaigePuppy (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok thats good to hear! I will definitely consider sheep then or maybe some boer goats?


----------



## secuono (Dec 5, 2011)

First and foremost, you need to call or look up your local zoning codes even allows what you want. If you don't and end up w/animals you are not allowed by the city, you will loose all of the animals and be fined! 

Plants under the rabbit rows will be burned by the ammonia in the urine. They also poo so much in 1 or two spots that they would be burred. 

That's a small space for sheep or goats, have you thought what and how often you will deal with the urine, poop and food?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

If you are looking into goats I enjoy the nigerians .. They are small , compact , eat less  and are good milkers. 
They can be breed with Pygmies  and have " Pygerians " <( love that name !!  ) Pygerians are good for meat, milk , and are small so they eats less.


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Dec 5, 2011)

Agreed about checking zoning for your county AND your HOA rules.

My goats are loud. Nigerian dwarfs.  Our half nd/half la mancha has a very soft nicker/bleat. At 4' tall, the goats will be out of that enclosure in no time ... even my little ones can leap up 4'!

Pigs can be quiet. A neighbor had 4 pigs in a fairly small enclosure, and I never knew they were there unless a wind brought their smell over to us.

Girl chickens are usually very soft, except for clucking and squawking about egg laying. Would benefit from the shade but you would definitely need to make a roof because any predator could climb up those trees and jump on down, or even leap over the 4' sides.

Rabbits might be a good idea but I agree that you really can't plant anything underneath. Rabbits tend to find a favorite elimination spot so anything under that will get burnt and buried under poo. You could have a "chute" to catch the waste, leading to a compost pile. 

If you can move the pen, have you considered that? Maybe moving it into the sunlight and using it as a small garden or greenhouse? Need a roof but that's not hard. Would prevent rabbits from eating your goodies.

Good luck.


----------



## PaigePuppy (Dec 5, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> First and foremost, you need to call or look up your local zoning codes even allows what you want. If you don't and end up w/animals you are not allowed by the city, you will loose all of the animals and be fined!


Is there some place on the internet I can find out? Or should I just call the city?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

PaigePuppy said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called the city ...


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 5, 2011)

The Nigerians I have been around have out mouthed my Nubians.  And they have a higher pitched call so it seems louder as well. The lower voiced goats seem to be quieter.  

You could easily do a pig.  Or two if you weren't raising them up to be huge.  They can sometimes yell if they fight though and can be noisy at feeding times. 

Rabbits are another idea. I'd funnel the poops like was mentioned above.


----------



## secuono (Dec 6, 2011)

You can call or check your State's website. It's kind of hard and annoying to find the answer, but its in there somewhere. If you check your house/land deed, it should say what it is zoned. Or if you call the zoning office, w/e it is called in your state, you can give them your address and the name of the land/house owner and they can tell you.


We have huge meat pigs[rescued by crazy dog people] at work. There are about 20, maybe more of them in a large wooded area and a clearing. I never knew they were there until one bull cow came over to call his pig friend over to bask in the sun together. Yep, a huge male cow made a friend w/a 200lbs pink pig, lol.


----------

